# My latest addition, what year?



## snickle (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello fellow schwinners, I just scored on ebay (yeah I know) a killer DX for around $330 total. I was wondering if you all know what year this might be as I coundlt find it, but I looked at the chart briefly, it kinda jumps around. Any info you have about this bike would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice...look like you'll be needing this I just put on ebay...
Chris


----------



## snickle (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats a beautiful tank brotha! I wish I could but I just exhausted my "mad money" reserves for the time being. Let's hope Uncle Sam has a present for me this tax season.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Looks like 1953.*

Looks like 1953 from the chart. 04/21 to 04/23 ------- J60860 ------------------- J73345 
Bob


----------



## snickle (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for checking but I do not believe it is a 53 due to the fact that the serial number is located on the bottom of the crank housing. Thats what has me confused.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like an integrated kickstand? So it's after '46. I'd peg it around '47 or '48 but I'm not too keen on early Schwinns. The paint scheme on these tanks is easily one of my favorites of any bike.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Subtilties*

So many subtlties, I also did not notice your rims are not S2 either, 47 is probably much closer.


----------



## snickle (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah those look like drop centers and appear to be painted? It's hard to tell and I have not received the bike yet, I just won the auction lastnight and paid this morning. The kickstand is integrated and is missing. Due to the amount of grime in the kickstand hole it looks like it hasnt had one in many years.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a '48 B6 with the same badge if that helps any.


----------



## snickle (Jan 30, 2012)

Does your 48 have S2's or drop centers? I think S2's were first used in 48 or 49. Can't remember but I recently read it on this forum in a previous thread. Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2012)

*Looking at:*

The frame and such make me think you may have one of the "mis-stamped" early '46 models.  You said the number is under the bottom bracket, so that kind of fits in according to the "Date Codes" information - see paragraph 5 in the Characteristics section here:  http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/IDFACTS.html 


That might help with the approximation I made. I'm thinking that would be right. I have a "J" as well, but it is a different model frame. I have several in the same area in the list. The photos help to verifiy this a bit.

I have added your number to the list.
REC


----------



## snickle (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! Thats very interesting,  Thanks for the info, and I'm glad I could help fill in a missing serial. From that article I gather that Schwinn started after the war with I and J when in fact they should have started over with A to reflect the new frame design, which they apparently did later. So 47's should have A's and B's correct?


----------



## snickle (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there a certain style of kickstand that would go on this bike? Or is it just the standard kickstand? I need to find one. Thanks


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2012)

snickle said:


> Is there a certain style of kickstand that would go on this bike? Or is it just the standard kickstand? I need to find one. Thanks




Looking at your frame in the photo, it appears that the kickstand tube is one that would take a stand with the more abrupt bend as the angle across the two stays is closer to  (And I'm guessing!) 60 degress athan some of the others that look more like a 45 degree cross. There are tapered stands for both types (I have at least one with the more relaxed angle), and you just have to beat the bushes a bit to find them. I don't believe I have an extra, but I'll take a look when I'm out there next.

I'll also see about taking a photo of the two bends side by side to illustrate the difference between them. 

Regular stands fit the tube as well, and can be used just as easily.

REC


----------



## snickle (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, so I got the bike yesterday and she is beautiful! But she leaves me with a couple of questions that maybe a more seasoned vet can answer. First of all, it came with 2 different pedals and Im not sure which one is the correct style for that bike. One is a bowed waffle and the other is the block type with the ribs, similar to a persons or a deluxe block but without the letters, which is correct? Also, the skiptooth chain ring has little notches in between each tooth, my 52 does not have that and it is smooth between each tooth, were there different styles used? Also, the truss rods are noticably skinnier than those on my 52 which I assumed were only used pre-war. Lastly, it has a dog leg crank! I was under the assumption that dog leg cranks were pre-war but I guess I was wrong. 

Was this a parts spill over?  You can see the parts Im talking about in the pictures already posted. Thanks for any info. I just want to learn what I have here.


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2012)

snickle said:


> Ok, so I got the bike yesterday and she is beautiful! But she leaves me with a couple of questions that maybe a more seasoned vet can answer. First of all, it came with 2 different pedals and Im not sure which one is the correct style for that bike. One is a bowed waffle and the other is the block type with the ribs, similar to a persons or a deluxe block but without the letters, which is correct? Also, the skiptooth chain ring has little notches in between each tooth, my 52 does not have that and it is smooth between each tooth, were there different styles used? Also, the truss rods are noticably skinnier than those on my 52 which I assumed were only used pre-war. Lastly, it has a dog leg crank! I was under the assumption that dog leg cranks were pre-war but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> Was this a parts spill over?  You can see the parts Im talking about in the pictures already posted. Thanks for any info. I just want to learn what I have here.




Pedals: The ribbed one is probably correct. I have seen several as you decribe and may even have a pair on the shelf off of something else. I know the ones I have had on earlier bikes had been changed. The only one I know for sure had the original pedals was my '49. I suspected that the ones on the '48 CT were original too, but can't be sure. I've had four DXs, and NONE of them came with original pedals, two had none at all. 

Chainring: Most likely, it is a bit worn. I have one I would describe the same way, and one just like it that is still very nice. Age / wear? Are the actual teeth somewhat pointed and sharp? If so, that is definitely wear.

Trusses: The thinner ones were used post war - probably until they were used up. I have a truss fork there that is post-war and has the smaller ones too, and the arms on the fork won't accept the larger ones. I got a 46 frame recently with a springer on it, and it has small trusses too. I am unsure as to exactly when  they changed, but in both cases, they are the small truss type. Noted also that the trussees on the regular fork are clamped as the later postwar ones were, not bolted like on the B-10s that are sitting behind me.

Dogleg cranks: Absolutely post war. I have those on a couple of bikes currently, and have had them on others that I have parted company with as well. My '49 doesn't have that style, but the '46 & '48 cycle trucks both do. I think the one on the '50 is a early version of the later "streamlined" ones.

REC


----------



## snickle (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info REC! I wish there was a Thanks button here. Upon further inspection (sober) I see that the crank IS just caked with hard grime in between each tooth, a good soaking with WD-40 helped me scrape in between the teeth nice and clean. I am jazzed that this bike has the skinny truss's, dog leg crank, and drop center wheels, those 3 things set it apart from my other ballooners so they dont all look similar. I have 1 more question regarding the rims, There is alot of grime on them and I cannot tell if they're painted of just steel? Were these type nickel plated? How can I carefully remove the grime so as not to disturb the paint if there is any? Should I just wire wheel them?

1 more thing, this bike has Kelly Springfield tires on it, were those commonly used?


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2012)

snickle said:


> Thanks for the info REC! I wish there was a Thanks button here. Upon further inspection (sober) I see that the crank IS just caked with hard grime in between each tooth, a good soaking with WD-40 helped me scrape in between the teeth nice and clean. I am jazzed that this bike has the skinny truss's, dog leg crank, and drop center wheels, those 3 things set it apart from my other ballooners so they dont all look similar. I have 1 more question regarding the rims, There is alot of grime on them and I cannot tell if they're painted of just steel? Were these type nickel plated? How can I carefully remove the grime so as not to disturb the paint if there is any? Should I just wire wheel them?
> 
> 1 more thing, this bike has Kelly Springfield tires on it, were those commonly used?




NO WIRE WHEELS! Are you familiar with ivory dish soap? A nice warm solution of this with a SOFT brush should remove the gook from the wheels. Car wash soap would work too, but remember that dish soap is made to clean grease off of dishes, and consequently, it will do a similar job on bike parts.  NOTE: it is NOT for use on car finishes, as it will remove the wax you may have put on recently.  Your drop centers may have been painted, nickel plated or possibly even chromed. I can't see them, but you should be able to tell once you get a little of the gook off. I have three sets of them, a 26" silverish set that have not developed any rust over the three years they have been here (odd..), a painted(read that: RUSTY) set for a cycle truck 26"/20", and a set of 26" ones that are chrome, but not show quality chrome - just flash chromed. There is also a set of show chromed ones on my '33 B10.

The Kelly Springfields were one of many options that were out there for replacements. I just got a set of Peerless tires for my '39 CT, for after the re-build. They should look great on it. I have some kind of oddball S7 replacements on a pair of S-7 wheels sitting here for one of the middleweights that is awaiting its turn on the stand. They have a neat tread pattern, and as tires were used up eventually, these will be fine for that bike.

The things you commented on that make the bike unique do exactly that. They set it apart from the others that you'll see when you're out riding around  (I presume you aren't building a piece of wall art!) and will spark questions and conversations among the folks you ride with who are like minded. 

Now... Consider yourself promoted to bike geek or bike nerd (your choice!) and enjoy it. I'm dying to see some photos of this being ridden... more than likely by some guy with a wall to wall grin on his face. I still do that alot.

REC


----------



## snickle (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello all, here I am again, I finally figured out that ring with holes on my front wheel is for a speedometer, I see no area on the handle bars where this would have been mounted. It all has even tarnish. However, if I were to acquire a period correct speedo for this bike, which type would it be? Also, does anyone have a kickstand for sale?


----------



## snickle (Feb 12, 2012)

Would this be a time period correct speedo for the bike?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Spe...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c892a96


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2012)

snickle said:


> Would this be a time period correct speedo for the bike?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Spe...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c892a96




That speedo is a middle 60's model. Keep looking if you really want to put one on there. I'm thinkin' you'd be huntin' one with a metal case, and possibly a chrome bezel and glass lens. 
Now for the rest of the story!

That particular model speedometer is what my sister gave me for my birthday when I turned 12 (1967), and in a weird kind of way, caused me to have an incident about 12 days later with the bike that resulted in left shoulder cruncho #1 of 3 within a span of 18 weeks. I wanted SO bad to see that needle go above 45mph. Got it to 42, riding my violet '66 StingRay as fast as I could go down the road at the top of the dike around the lake (Lake Okeechobee in Florida) where I lived. I then turned down the (steeply inclined) road going toward the bottom. Well.... Let's just say that using your face, shoulder, back, arms and legs as a brake to stop yourself after a "bicycular ejection" over the handlebars was not a good idea. I learned from that. What I learned was that when you are supposed to be somewhere else, doing something else, and you get a wild hair up your posterior, don't excercise the option of being dumb and following that hair. 

The point of ejection was in front of an auto parts store my uncle worked in, and he saw the whole thing. Many years later... like maybe two ago, he told me I looked like a blur, flying through the air and the ground shook when I hit... (OK, I was a fat kid.) As I came to, I got up and walked (if you could call it that) back to the barber shop where I was supposed to be (shining shoes there), my uncle had already called my house, and when the barber called from the shop as I walked in covered in dirt, asphalt rash and blood, my mom (may she rest in peace) simply asked "what did he do this time?" She then came and took me to the hospital. Oh fun. (This was a pretty common occurence for us - everyone at the ER knew us well.)

Any way, good luck in your search! and if I see one like you'd be hunting, I'll send you a note.

REC
(PS: the bike bounced off of me, and then went up and landed in the grass between the parts store and the Dress Shop on the corner, and suffered ZERO damage! My uncle brought it home that night after work. Eventually, I grew back.)


----------



## snickle (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks as always Rec for the insight and entertaining personal perspectives! I'll be sure not to exceed 30mph! Can you point me to a picture of a speedo that might be correct for this bike? By the way, here's some more pictures since I brought er home and sprayed er down with mother's milk. There are a few interesting differences between this bike and my 52 that intrigue me. Maybe I'm overly excited but these are all parts not common on my other bikes namely the grips, wheels, tires, skinnier truss rods, and dog leg crank. 

I admit I've still got alot to learn but aren't those prewar grips? And aren't the prewar truss rods skinnier than the ones used in the 50's? I know the ones on my 52 Hornet are noticeably thicker in diameter. Those tires look remarkably well for their age, do those appear to be original? Lastly, I'm curious to see what you guys n gals here would value this bike at? I am not thinking about selling it, but I just like to know what Im sitting on.

Thanks again!


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2012)

snickle said:


> Thanks as always Rec for the insight and entertaining personal perspectives! I'll be sure not to exceed 30mph! Can you point me to a picture of a speedo that might be correct for this bike? By the way, here's some more pictures since I brought er home and sprayed er down with mother's milk. There are a few interesting differences between this bike and my 52 that intrigue me. Maybe I'm overly excited but these are all parts not common on my other bikes namely the grips, wheels, tires, skinnier truss rods, and dog leg crank.
> 
> I admit I've still got alot to learn but aren't those prewar grips? And aren't the prewar truss rods skinnier than the ones used in the 50's? I know the ones on my 52 Hornet are noticeably thicker in diameter. Those tires look remarkably well for their age, do those appear to be original? Lastly, I'm curious to see what you guys n gals here would value this bike at? I am not thinking about selling it, but I just like to know what Im sitting on.
> 
> Thanks again!




Just talkin' to you. You're welcome.

Wheels prior to 48 were usually drop centers - those are. In 47 there were some non-knurled S-2s - those are not.

The tires could have been replaced, I have a set of something that resembles those on a set of wheels I bought a while back. I kept them because they still looked pretty good. Original? Probably not, old? absolutely.

Skinnier truss rods were normal for the time. the larger diameter ones came a little later. I have a fork here with the cast arms that the trusses pass through and it has the smaller rods. It is a post war fork, and I found that a bit interesting. It hasn't found its way to a bike yet, but will do so eventually. I just got a '46 spring fork that also had smaller trusses than what were used on the later 40s models. They looked a little funny to me right off, as I'm used to the larger ones.

Grips.... Those were probably replaced at some point, they do appear to be the earlier (pre-war?) type. I have a pair like them sitting on a shelf in the shed, and they are in about the same condtion. They came off one of the '34 B10s that got sold about a year ago. Those are also still available from a couple of places.

The crank (dogleg) is also common for the time. I have had those on a few posties. I have one on a 46 and a 48 Cycle-Truck, both of which are awaiting a re-do.

As far as a correct speedo for the period, if I se one, I'll let you know. After my aforementioned little incident, I was not a real big fan of them, and they aren't something that I have saved photos of in my hard drive for that reason (Duh, me - I repeat 5 times fast! And I have the nerve to call those folders bicycle reference files.)

Value - It is worth what you can get someone to agree to pay for it. I have two similar ones, and neither of them were bought complete. Watch and see what similar ones sell for on the forums, on fleabay, wherever you can.

What you're sitting on - A really nice DX!  

REC


----------



## snickle (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the crank I pulled lastnight, it has AS & Co on one side and what appears to be either a 6, or a 9 depending on how you want to look at it. And a diamond? Do some cranks have no date? Does the 6 mean 46?


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Apr 11, 2012)

*46 Dx*

Hey Snickle,

Nice DX!
The speedometer you are looking for had a bracket that was held on by the bolt in the goose neck.
That is why there is no trace on the handel bars.
The kick stand you need is a one year only part. Good luck!
I bought one on epay. It was the right tapered end but too long, for a different schwinn.
A regular kick stand will fit.
Check the bolt holding the seat clamp on. Is the AS raised? Or indented?
The rear fender is also a one year only part. A '48 or '49 fender bolt holes won't line up.
I pulled my dogleg crank out too. It had a 4 and a diamond on it. Nobody could tell me what they ment.

Eric


----------



## snickle (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the neck mounted speedometer that would go on there? I did look at the neck around the bolt area and it is clean as a whistle so you're right about it being stem mounted. I have many projects going on so I never really gave the bike a good look over aside from checking the welds, airing up the tires, greasing the bearings, and riding!


----------

